# new Sigma full frame camera



## dxqcanada (Jul 11, 2019)

This feels like it was made to be a modular video/still camera.
Main feature | fp | Cameras | SIGMA GLOBAL VISION


----------



## weepete (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks massivley interesting, I notice on the lens compatibility they've lised the 500mm f4 which would be quite a pairing!


----------



## cgw (Jul 13, 2019)

The future? Probably. This along with Fujfilm's decision to skip FF sensors in favor of MF makes me think that Canon and Nikon are hopelessly stuck in the past.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2019)

It looks like a very neat camera with a number of really cool features


----------



## Md Amzad Hossen (Dec 12, 2019)

I can help your photgraphy related


----------

